# bsa tandem



## kccomet (May 17, 2021)

I'm a lot better, but I still drag home the damnest things. put this in the lightweight section but it sure isn't light


----------



## Goldenrod1 (May 17, 2021)

Got that drum brake.


----------



## sam (May 17, 2021)

Lools like williams chainrings if so they have a date code stamp on the back side


----------

